# Questions!



## CheeseWax (Aug 20, 2019)

I assume this is the proper place to post since this is about the forums itself. But I have some questions.
1. Why is the little ! triangle at “no powerleveling” spinning (I guess it’s when multiple people react with :TMI: I guess?)
2. What does the  reaction mean?
3. Is there any way to not make the ! triangle not spin around anymore? (Granted I should have put my first post which was in the bluecatriolu thread under a spoiler since I was talking about my experiences with him to hopefully start a conversation and maybe hang out and present some evidence but I’ll be sure to be more careful about poweleveling in the future!)

Either way, there are some reactions and some stuff that I’m clueless on. I’ve been on the farms before I got an account but I didn’t know that I know so little about the culture here until now...


----------



## Recoil (Aug 20, 2019)

Just lurk until all these things make sense.


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 20, 2019)

Recon said:


> Just lurk until all these things make sense.


Don't listen to Recon, Just post anything and everything that comes into your mind, it's only the farms.


----------



## Exuvia (Aug 20, 2019)

rating means that someone has learned something from the content of the post. Hence, the post was "_informative_" to them.


----------



## CheeseWax (Aug 20, 2019)

Exuvia said:


> rating means that someone has learned something from the content of the post. Hence, the post was "_informative_" to them.


Oh, I thought it was sarcastic/ironic like you did not learn anything from them because the poster stated something that was already known before or something along those lines. Thanks!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 20, 2019)

Exuvia said:


> rating means that someone has learned something from the content of the post. Hence, the post was "_informative_" to them.


Damn, I thought that meant it was an international post.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 20, 2019)

Wait it doesn't mean you were eating at iHop while reading the post? Shit...


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 20, 2019)

I have questions, too!

How are babies made??? Everybody I ask tells me it's that thing that people do when the lights are off but come on, that's fucking ridiculous and gross. 

Also, why do women rule the world, now? When did that happen? They can't even open jars, amirite?
And finally, why did my dad leave?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 20, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I have questions, too!
> 
> How are babies made??? Everybody I ask tells me it's that thing that people do when the lights are off but come on, that's fucking ridiculous and gross.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is that all of these questions have the same answer


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 20, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> The funny thing is that all of these questions have the same answer


Yes, Israel


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 20, 2019)

TriTails said:


> Oh, I thought it was sarcastic/ironic like you did not learn anything from them because the poster stated something that was already known before or something along those lines. Thanks!


But you didn't even rate the post you quoted 



I don't think you learned anything at all.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 20, 2019)

That Darn Mimic said:


> Wait it doesn't mean you were eating at iHop while reading the post? Shit...


Aaaaaaaaasand super doxxxxxed


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Aug 20, 2019)

if you have a spinning triangle it means your internet explorer has a case of ligma


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 20, 2019)

TriTails said:


> Oh, I thought it was sarcastic/ironic like you did not learn anything from them because the poster stated something that was already known before or something along those lines. Thanks!


You can use it that way too. Sarcastic rating is usually more fun tbh.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 20, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> But you didn't even rate the post you quoted
> View attachment 900392
> 
> I don't think you learned anything at all.


Oooooooh, kawaii. Pretty.


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 20, 2019)

just means a post is "informative" you stupid fucking furfag

Only a stupid furfag would care about spinning triangles, what is wrong with you? Are you literally autistic?


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Aug 20, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> just means a post is "informative" you stupid fucking furfag
> 
> Only a stupid furfag would care about spinning triangles, what is wrong with you? Are you literally autistic?


i thought it meant Install gentoo, to be honest


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 20, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> i thought it meant Install gentoo, to be honest


Sorry I'm not autistic enough to get your linux joke, though I'd be happy to let you try and explain it.


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 20, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Sorry I'm not autistic enough to get your linux joke, though I'd be happy to let you try and explain it.


Oh hey, you're unbanned, welcome back dude.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Aug 20, 2019)

Rules -

1) Null loves to be tagged in multiple posts.
2) Lurk enough that you no longer suck dicks.
3) Disregard 2, because you'll always suck dicks.
4) Your mom is 100% guaranteed to be disappointed in your involvement here, which is too bad, because she's a wonderful person.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 20, 2019)

TriTails said:


> Oh, I thought it was sarcastic/ironic like you did not learn anything from them


No, but that's how I generally understand "optimistic"  

"Oh yeah, maybe. Could happen, slugger."


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 20, 2019)

Also avoid any and all use of the N-word here, we are respectful of all peoples.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 20, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Rules -
> 
> 1) Null loves to be tagged in multiple posts.
> 2) Lurk enough that you no longer suck dicks.
> ...


Corollary to rule 4, @Ron /pol/ is fucking your mom right now.

Edit: also lurk moar faggot


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Aug 20, 2019)

EurocopterTigre said:


> Corollary to rule 4, @Ron /pol/ is fucking your mom right now.
> 
> Edit: also lurk moar faggot



Ron /Pol/'s got Schrodingers Dick - it's in all moms, and none, at the same time.
You can only be certain which mom it's in by checking on your mom.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Aug 21, 2019)

Babyspackle said:


> Also avoid any and all use of the N-word here, we are respectful of all peoples.


Are we? Oh fuck. Whoopsies!


----------



## Unog (Aug 21, 2019)

TriTails said:


> Oh, I thought it was sarcastic/ironic like you did not learn anything from them because the poster stated something that was already known before or something along those lines. Thanks!



Sometimes it is used that way though.


----------



## lolwut (Aug 21, 2019)

You do what you're big enough to get away with. Everything else is just guidelines.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 24, 2019)

The spinning is to put emphasis on the no powerlevel guideline because we've had several furries who were uh... not good at that. to put it politely.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 24, 2019)

Make sure the ropes tight around the neck.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 28, 2019)

Of all the introductory posts I've ever read, it's charming that this one takes such double-issue with a spinning alert triangle. 

"Hi guys, new user, furries sure are niggers, mirite? So, uh, is the powerlevel warning ironic? And can I make it not spin, I'm worried that it's spinning as an auto-detect that I'm powerlevelling."


----------

